# What to choose MFD2 or RNS510?



## BILL_EOS (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello to all.
One of these days i will buy the MFD2 or the RNS510 and i am trying to choose between these 2 (value for money)
My first question is if its possible to hear music while navigating (music from ipod or mp3 or aux input 3,5mm)
Secondly if it is possible to connect a wireless led rear view camera in either of MFD2 and RNS510
Finally, is the gps antenna tha same in both of the units?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi there Bill! Yasou!
The best choice is RNS510, if you can handle the extra cost! It also has a card reader!
Regarding the playback of music, I cannot say for sure, but RNS510 should be able to play during navigation.
Regarding an auxiliary rearview camera, I think that both units have video in.
Finally, regarding the gps antennas, as an aftermarket option, they should be the same in both units (mouse type) but I cannot be 100% sure of that. The same applies of you want to install the factory unit in the trunk, but that sounds too expensive and too complicated since most of the wiring leading there should be missing if you had no factory Navi in the first place.
I hope I helped a bit.
C ya!


----------



## BILL_EOS (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

Hi Speedster! nice to see you again!
I cant decide which is the best value for money choice! Meaning if the extra €600+ euros are worth to pay for the 510 instead of mfd2! 
The differences i have read are many,i am not sure yet!
Searching the net i came accros a wireless rear-view camera, and if i am gonna install one in the near future it would be a wireless one!
Thanks for the information speedster!
Cheers!


----------

